
Apple doesn't use the letter O in its serial numbers - totaldude87
Any 0 you see is a zero, not an O.
======
simonblack
It was common practice once upon a time to _never_ put either an 'O' or an 'I'
in serial numbers. Back in the 60s-80s, it was also a common practice to put a
slash through a zero to signify that it was truly a zero.

------
phillipseamore
And the reason for posting this?

